# Sick algae eater



## mastmalang (May 29, 2011)

hello

Dont know whats wrong with it ,he is still doing good


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to say what exactly has caused this?Could be a burn or an infection from illness.I would do several decent sized waterchanges over the next and look for improvement.If it doesn't get better possibly melafix or pima fix would work to help heal the wound.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of substrate and any rough deco in the tank?


----------



## mastmalang (May 29, 2011)

all natural , 
he is always near the warming element ,but they hang with their lips ,, can that be the reason , i doubt that ,

i had pleco before and he grew from 5cm till 25cm ,i had to remove him and gave to my daughter ,at that time it was all deco in it


----------



## mastmalang (May 29, 2011)

please check my gallery


----------

